# Accepting all good vibes, thoughts and prayers.



## Katie H

Up at 4:30 a.m. today in preparation of our trek to the orthopaedic specialist for Glenn.  None too soon from how he's moving and the sounds of pain coming from him.

His femur is fractured in several places and the old hip replacement is rapidly failing.

Our appointment is at 7:30 so, unless we live in an alternate universe, we should the doctor's first appointment.  Takes a little over an hour to make the drive, hence the early get up time.

Glenn moves much more slowly now, so extra time is allowed for all processes and tasks.

Here's hoping.....


----------



## Rocklobster

Best of luck to both of you....


----------



## Steve Kroll

Katie I feel for you - and Glen! Good luck today!


----------



## buckytom

Prayers sent, K.T..


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh wow, Katie and Glenn.  Hugs and best wishes!


----------



## Andy M.

So sorry!  Best of luck to you guys.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Very best wishes to both you and Glenn.


----------



## bethzaring

Whoa.  Sending healing and pain free thoughts!!


----------



## Addie

Prayers are on the way. My heart goes out to you. Next month I will be 78. I never expected to live this long. I too move at a much slower pace. I don't like it, but I do understand. 

But this is not about me. It is about you and Glen. I know how difficult it is to stand by and watch your loved one slowly deteriorate. Stay strong and remember there are always prayers and worry for you and Glen here at DC. You are a treasured member.


----------



## GotGarlic

Best wishes to both of you, Katie. Take care


----------



## blissful

Katie H, prayers for you and yours.


----------



## CharlieD

Speedy recovery and good health.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sending forth, good wishes Katie and Glen.


----------



## Katie H

Thanks all.  Keep 'em coming because we have a loooooong road ahead.

After seeing the doctor today, there are a few hurdles that have to be jumped before the surgery can occur.  As it stands the surgery is scheduled for July 12.  Yes, July!

Part of the package of tasks includes determining if there is infection in and around the bones that are part of the replacement.  Blood was drawn today to ascertain that.

If there is infection, then special antibiotics have to be administered.  Either by IV (daily for some stated period of time) and/or by surgery in the form of placing an antibiotic disk in the a targeted area of the bone or implantation site.  Again, the labs will dictate if that is to happen.

Additionally, he has severe swelling in his feet, ankles and calves (not so much his right leg) which tells us his body is retaining fluid for some reason.  He was instructed to suspend taking his arthritis anti-inflammatory medication because one of its side effects is fluid retention.

And, finally, the issue of his heart (afib, which has been treated successfully) and the smallish red flag that shows up because of the minor stroke he had about 3 years ago.

All those issues have to be dealt with in some form or fashion in order to adequately prepare him to have his hip repaired (revised).

Taking care of all this will probably take until July.  His pre-op appointment is near the end of June.

Since I no longer have to get up at the crack of dawn to have radiation treatments, all I need are a few days to catch up on the rest I lost because of that schedule for the last 8 weeks.

I have to be his legs and must ensure he stays off his feet so to keep the fractures from becoming a compound fracture of his femur, which could happen at any time.

The stem from the old replacement joint is wallowing around inside the femur.  All it would take is a wrong move to have a disaster.  He's lost nearly an inch of length of his leg on that side due to the stem slipping down into the femur.

February 10 he has an appointment to deal with the swelling issue, then March 1 an appointment with a cardiologist for his ticker.  One step at a time.

I have a lot ahead of me and know that, on the other side, he'll be a new man when everything is in place.


----------



## jd_1138

Prayers and good wishes for a speedy recovery and good health for both of you.


----------



## bethzaring

Thanks for the update, been thinking of you most of the day.  Hope you get caught up on your rest soon!


----------



## jennyema

Good wishes and [[[[[hugs]]]]] from me!!

You have so much on your plate, K.  Don't forget some "me" time, even if its brief...

I hope this all gets sorted out in short order


----------



## Kayelle

You have both been in my thoughts and prayers since you mentioned this last night on the dinner thread, so thanks for the update Katie. I just can't imagine what kind of pain he must be in with all of this. Prayers from here will continue as long as needed.


----------



## Cheryl J

Sending prayers and healing thoughts to both of you, Katie.  Take care and as mentioned, try to take some time to take care of yourself.  ((((hugs)))


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've had you in my thoughts and prayers since I learned of your cancer issues way-back, Katie. Added Glenn in full-force when I saw your post a few days ago. Wishing you both as smooth of a trip as possible while you navigate this newest bump in the road. You're both in my thoughts and prayers daily.


----------



## msmofet

Been praying, sending warm thoughts and lit a candle. 

Any updates?


----------

